# Loft Mask????



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Does everyone wear a mask every time that they go into their lofts??? Are the health risk really that bad?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Id only really recommend it if your cleaning the loft and stirring everything up or spending a lot of time in there. They produce a lot of feather dust and debris you don't want in your lungs.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I wear mask when I clean. It also depends on the type of your lofts. If it is too dusty, then wear mask. If you give birds bath, there is less dust.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

WE were them when we clean but out loft is very open so very little dust. Still looking as getting respertor for scraping and sweeping


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

I used to wear a regular cheap painters mask but that wasn't cutting it. I have allergy problems, fortunately not with birds, but the dust doesn't help. The biggest problem was that I couldn't breathe well with the painters mask and a lot of the dust was still getting through the mask. I went to Home Depot and spend $25 bucks on a painters respirator mask with filters for dust and mold and I'll tell you it's the best $25 bucks I spent. I can breathe easily through the mask and nothing is getting through the filters. I only wear it when cleaning the loft.


----------



## mang.totoy (Sep 14, 2015)

any update on the type of mask one should use? Right now I'm faced with giving up my pigeons or using a respirator. I have been using those surgical mask but I think its not helping. Especially when I realized that I was breathing thru my mouth! LOL!
I saw this at home depot and just wanted to know if anyone else uses this or if they have other recommendation.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-Medi...t-Removal-Respirator-Mask-6297PA1-A/202078789


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Any respirator mask is better than none of course. You can get one today for $20 to $40 and yes they do make a difference. 
Remember, that dust floating around is like smoking cigs the whole time your in there, just like tar that builds up on your lung tissue from smoking so does the bloom dust that your birds produce. 
The term for that build up on your lungs is called chronic obstructive pulmonary disease or COPD.
There are those that are allergic to it but 99% of the issues with long term exposure to that dust is as mentioned.
So yes, wear a mask as much as you can for your own health.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I have hypersensitivity pneumonitis so whenever i enter our pigeon shed, i wear a P-100 3M mask ( from Amazon).


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

cwebster said:


> I have hypersensitivity pneumonitis so whenever i enter our pigeon shed, i wear a P-100 3M mask ( from Amazon).


Don't go into the loft without it, any time I go in I where that. Pigeon lung


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*respirator/mask*



swagg said:


> Does everyone wear a mask every time that they go into their lofts??? Are the health risk really that bad?


dear swag,--the daily cleaning of the pigeon area-[open air]-doesnot require a mask because water soap/bleach,--but--I wear a 3M-N95,-resiprator/mask[for sanding and fiberglass],--when I reverse flush[with compressed air]-my heppa 3M-filter-20x20x1-1500 filtration level,for bacteria,viruses,smoke,pet dander,etc.-which is for air flow in their bedroom..-I use the same filtration technic in the avaian facility-which has 4 such systems..--you ask about a health risk--yes,-if you witnessed the-invisible contaminants [when air-flushing],a white cloud,-protect your lungs,-and you can go forward with knowledge,healthcare for yourself and the pigeons..--I love my babies-I cannot imagine being without them..--sincerely james waller


----------

